# Fed up with the biting now



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

My bitey 14 week old Dexter is still being a pain, but for some reason it seems to me that he directs it at. He's just bitten my leg - husband shouted no & took him straight out to loo for time out. Then we brought him in and he ran right up to me, grabbed my arm, bit it and started shaking it around. 

I thought it had started to improve last week but now is back to square one.
Its also bad whenever I need to wipe paws, bottom, dry after a bath, wipe tearstains etc. 

Please tell me that yours was like it & is now the perfect darling because my dream of a big softie is rather faded tonight.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

It's such a shame when they do this because it really stops you enjoying their puppyhood. I have no real suggestions other than to persevere with telling him no firmly and removing yourself from him to let him know you don't want to play this game. e.g ignoring him

The only other suggestion is maybe time out is a few minutes isolation in another room. Perhaps the loo trip didn't give him the message that if he behaves in that way no one will play with him.

Keep going, it does pass.


----------



## Bodger (Oct 9, 2011)

The perfect darling bit?, we are getting there although Bodger is still a bit mouthy but not biting down hard just holds your hand gently in his mouth. It can be when he is excited, he will do it when I am grooming but really understand 'no bite' and stops. I understand (he is nearly 9 months) they do this mouthing in adolescence but it's nothing like nipping in a younger puppy.


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

It will pass. it just take time and you will always find him going back a step. 

just continue to be firm and consistant. 

touch him all the time. not just when you need to play with his feet,face,etc as much as posible so it be omes normal.


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Hi my pup Bailey is the same age as dexter, he can be a bit nippy sometimes but mostly when he's over excited.

With Bailey i started off saying no really loudly and then holding his mouth shut gently with both hands for a couple of seconds, after the 2/3 time he generally gives up and walks away

My problem is that we have another dog layla (she's a bulldog) and bailey likes to have a good nibble/bite on her which i have to stop quite alot, most of the time it's during play but ive noticed that he tends to nip at her legs when she's trying to walk and she doesn't like this atall and sometimes growls at him to warn him off


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Biscuit used to get really bitey with me at bedtime around that age. If I tried to pick him up to lift him out of the patio door for his last wee, he would turn his head round to nip my hand. I used to close the door on him and stand outside ignoring him for a minute or so until he started whimpering at the door. I used to have to throw treats in his crate to get him in there otherwise he would start biting me then too. I know it was because he knew that he was about to be left for the night and was probably anxious about it - and was probably tired too.

Then all of a sudden it just stopped - I think around 16 weeks of age when he started teething. He never does it like that now - only in moments of extreme excitement/affection and is very gentle with it.

It will definitely pass!


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Take heart!! Sami is just over 16 weeks and he is getting much better now! Our hands and arms had marks for a few weeks and he even got my husbands nose hard enough to bleed! We used a spray bottle with plain water and he slowly got the message. Now when he is very excited and wants to nip we just show him the bottle and he will back down considerably! Dexter will get better, I know its discouraging, but the pros are correct, be consistent! Make sure he has exercise time outside . . . enough to entertain him and wear him out!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

This will stop eventually ,i lived in an old pair of trs for mths because Buddy was so bad ! 
Make sure he's having lots of naps over tiredness can be a cause ,also he needs lots to chew on while he's teething carrots,stag bar,hoof,bone just keep directing him to what he should be chewing and not your leg !


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Keep going, I'm sure he'll get there in the end, do you think he see's you as an easy touch? does he listen to your commands when you ask him to sit etc? if he's not taking you seriously you could maybe try some of the things i've seen advised to show your dominance - I know you making him sit before giving him food is one and even pretending to eat some of it first. I really don't know not being an expert at all but maybe worth a try. I'm reading all this advice avidly as we just chose our pup and I must admit he did seem rather 'bitey' already! I have seen a good clip on you tube where the guy was teaching off (or leave) but holding treats in a clenched hand and only letting the pup have one when he stopped biting his hand. think I just googled 'how to stop a puppy biting' and found it. good luck, i'm sure you'll be on here in a few weeks saying he is much better.


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

Things to remember YOU are in charge, the sooner you instill the behaviour is not accecepable the better. Try 'no bite' to repel puppy or be really posetive in your dislike of puppy's behaviour. Remember it is a puppy not another human and should learn it's place in the house hirearchy. Do not be affraid of your puppy as it will pick up on your negative feelings very quickly. Have a plan and stick to it good luck!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Keep going, I'm sure he'll get there in the end, do you think he see's you as an easy touch? does he listen to your commands when you ask him to sit etc? if he's not taking you seriously you could maybe try some of the things i've seen advised to show your dominance - I know you making him sit before giving him food is one and even pretending to eat some of it first. I really don't know not being an expert at all but maybe worth a try. I'm reading all this advice avidly as we just chose our pup and I must admit he did seem rather 'bitey' already! I have seen a good clip on you tube where the guy was teaching off (or leave) but holding treats in a clenched hand and only letting the pup have one when he stopped biting his hand. think I just googled 'how to stop a puppy biting' and found it. good luck, i'm sure you'll be on here in a few weeks saying he is much better.


Can you post that link ?


----------



## lolasummer (Feb 15, 2012)

hi lisa 

we were having the same issue with our pup and got some helpful advice from her trainer. she has certainly gotten better with the nipping but i think until all the adult teeth come in, there will be some biting/nipping. we were told to:

- as soon as the dog bites down, you should yell ouch in a very high-pitched voice. the key here is that you don't quickly move your hand away but you wait for the puppy to release its jaw. i didn't realize it but when lola would bite and i would yell ouch and then quickly pull my hand away, she thought it was a game with a moving target. now she will release my hand and often start licking it.

- its a little bit harder with loose clothes (especially dressing gowns) so when she bites that, i give her one of her chew toys to bite. if your pup is teething, it could also be helpful to use a tea towel.

- we were also told that the puppy is biting because you are paying way too much attention to it and its getting riled up. you can try the relax pose with the dog to calm it down (very helpful!) or put it in another room for a time out until it is calm. you often need to ignore a little puppy because they think everything is a game.

hope this helps -- it made a big difference for us.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi - I'm not good at doing links but if you go to 'you tube' and type in - how to train a puppy to stop biting - and you should find it, its by someone username tab289, Its the first video that comes up on my comp if I type that into you tubes search bit - maybe someone better than me at the techno stuff could find it and post the link?!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKjk84OkzcI

Found it. He is rather good isn't he ? I've just looked at some of his other clips.
I'd recommend a look see everyone


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

designsbyisis said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKjk84OkzcI
> 
> Found it. He is rather good isn't he ? I've just looked at some of his other clips.
> I'd recommend a look see everyone


He does look good doesn't he - have you been trying it out - any luck?


----------



## andypandi (Jun 22, 2011)

At our puppy classes we were told that if we had a problem with the puppy biting, to keep a long lead on in the house and if he bites, shut him outside/out of the room immediately. Using the lead means that they they are easy to get hold of and aren't then rewarded by any other contact. I don't know if it works, as we were fortunate in that Milo didn't bite much, he just has every other vice possible!


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

DB1 said:


> He does look good doesn't he - have you been trying it out - any luck?


Yes he's been alot better since since doing the treats thing.


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

Kody was quite nippy but has calmed down drastically (now 6 months). Like many said above, its normally when he's excited. Gently holding his mouth shut and saying no or the spray bottle with water will get him to calm down.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

My son seems quite nervousaround rudi due to the mouthing, she neverbites but to a fouryear old mouthing is just as bad - hopefully she will stop - i keep telling her no so we shall see x


----------

